

Tell Dropbox: Please make $5/mth for 25gb. - j2d2

All of my friends have become big fans. There is a lot of interest. But $10/mth is too much.
======
trickjarrett
Flagged, no reason to post here rather than contact dropbox directly.

We already have enough 'Tell YC/PG/HN' posts, let's not open it up to other
sites now.

------
pclark
<https://www.getdropbox.com/forum>

